# Any Experience With These Socks?



## Bassquatch328 (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm looking to solve my cold feet problem for hunting this winter. Anybody ever used the socks I'm looking at and had good success with them? I'm looking at the RedHead 13" Treestand socks in combination with either RedHead Thermolite Liners or Under Armour ColdGear Lite Boot socks. I like that the UA's contain a significant amount of both wool for warmth and olefin (aka polypropylene from what I understand) for wicking, but they're more expensive. From what I've read, Thermolite should be good for both wicking and warmth, but every description I've seen of it is pretty vague.
I also wear un-insulated LaCrosse Alpha Mudlites. I like them for their comfort, but my feet almost froze last year. Granted I wasn't using socks that would be called warm by any standard, but I'd like to make my boot set-up more versatile rather than getting another pair of boots (it's also cheaper that way).
BTW, do the Arctic Shield boot insulators work as good as all the reviews say they do? I'm pretty sure I'll get them anyway, but I don't know what to think because I'm a little skeptical that they would be the miracle product I've read about. For anyone looking to buy, you can get them straight from Onyx for a total of $30 (including shipping) when you use the promo code ONYXGLENN50 or ONYXRG50. Both codes are 50% off anything at Onyx, and $30 is the cheapest I have seen anywhere for the boot insulators.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't have any experience with those socks in particular.

I have a problem with my feet in the cold too. I pretty much solved that problem with a pair of $99 1200g Readhead boots from BPS last year.

IMHO, I don't think there is a sock made, apart from a pair of battery powered socks, that could keep my feet warm in boots without any insulation. I know you said you didn't want to buy another pair of boots, just wanted to throw that out to ya.


----------



## Bassquatch328 (Aug 6, 2014)

I could get the $250 electric socks from Cabela's!!! (If I won that $5000 a week for life sweepstakes on TV)


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2014)

Bassquatch328 said:


> I could get the $250 electric socks from Cabela's!!! (If I won that $5000 a week for life sweepstakes on TV)


LOL


You've got me looking now.... I might have to get me a pair. Prices ain't too bad on Ebay.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/?_from=R40&_trksid=m38.l1313&_nkw=electric heated socks


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Arctic Shields are worth ery penny IMO


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 7, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I don't have any experience with those socks in particular.
> 
> I have a problem with my feet in the cold too. I pretty much solved that problem with a pair of $99 1200g Readhead boots from BPS last year.
> 
> IMHO, I don't think there is a sock made, apart from a pair of battery powered socks, that could keep my feet warm in boots without any insulation. I know you said you didn't want to buy another pair of boots, just wanted to throw that out to ya.



X2 on the 1200g boots.  No cold feet again.  Better than 2 pairs of socks.


----------



## IIICrkRepr (Aug 7, 2014)

I was hunting in a ground blind one winter with a horrible wind blowing. I had insulated boots on but my feet were freezing. I ended up wrapping both boots in a fleece blanket, it did the trick, my feet have never been warmer in that kind of weather.


----------



## 280bst (Aug 7, 2014)

Checked out the EBAY link from 'stringmusic' did not know they made so many lectric socks I really liked the self heating cotton socks with the little non-slip pads saw those at Wal-Mart going to get me a pair and see how they do I always get my cold weather boots with a liner


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's the problem I have with super warm socks and thick boots.  Feet sweat going to the stand...then...they get cold.

I've got UA thermal socks and some wool socks along with some Muck either 1200 or 900 gram Thinsulate boots.  I usually go with just one pair of wool socks in them when it gets real cold in the Midwest.  Here in GA, usually go with the UA socks.

All that to say, think the boot covers that Arctic Shield sells might be the trick to keep them cool on the way to the stand...then warm when I'm just sitting/standing there.


----------



## Bassquatch328 (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm not super concerned about sweating, because it's probably less than a 100 yard walk to the stand in actual distance. But my feet do still get a little moist just from the trouble getting in the woods, so I don't think liners are a bad idea. Buying the Arctic Shield insulators is pretty much a given at this point. For those, I was mainly interested in any potential problems or tricks people have found. I know snow on boots can make them retain cold instead of warmth, but will mud/water have a similar effect? Is it better to leave the pants legs outside of the boots and tuck them into the insulators (to keep the parts of the boots not covered by the insulators a little more protected from the cold)? 
With the socks, I'm mainly interested in knowing how Thermolite, which wicks and supposedly retains heat alone, compares to the 40%/40% olefin/wool blend in the UA socks.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 9, 2014)

I use "darn tough socks" you can find them on amazon for around$18 a pair. They are well worth the price.


----------



## Dan Conrad (Aug 10, 2014)

Use unscented deodorent on your feet before you put your socks on. Keep your feet from sweating and you'll be alright.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 10, 2014)

I've never been able to keep my feet warm while hunting. Tried them all. I usually walk at least a mile or more and my feet get sweaty. Might try changing socks when I get Sat down


----------



## Milkman (Aug 10, 2014)

These things are the trick if you are hunting from a stand. 

http://www.basspro.com/ArcticShield-Boot-Covers-for-Men/product/55198/


----------



## snookdoctor (Aug 21, 2014)

If your feet sweat, the only way I've found to keep them warm in the stand is to have a heat source on your feet. 

Boot blankets work when you put chemical warmers or electric warmers in them.


----------



## George J (Aug 23, 2014)

I also recommend arctic shields. I walk a long way to my spot and wear UA socks heat gear then in the stand I put on the shields.


----------



## Wheelep (Oct 21, 2015)

Hand warmers in the boots.


----------



## OmenHonkey (Oct 22, 2015)

Dan Conrad said:


> Use unscented deodorent on your feet before you put your socks on. Keep your feet from sweating and you'll be alright.



Best advice.... Use a non scented spray anti perspirant on your feet prior to putting on your socks. I use a sock sold by Snap-on tools. I buy 12 pair every 2 years and I don't rotate them out I just dump them in the drawer and go. Best socks made IMO..


----------



## dan229 (Dec 5, 2015)

Try loosing the boot strings to the point where the boots are more like slippers. That will let the air circulate and keep the sweat down but still keep the heat in. I did this with smart wool socks and it virtually eliminated my cold feet.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Dec 6, 2015)

Buy boots with thinsilate, then you can wear any kind of socks and still stay warm, without having sweaty feet. I did this for a hunting trip to Russia where the average temperature was -20 degrees.


----------



## gaspur1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Use Smart Wool socks available at Academy Sporting Goods. There are different socks for every occasion. I like the Hiking socks. Wear them year round.


----------



## hdgapeach (Dec 11, 2015)

I usually go to a little more trouble than most to keep my feet warm (chronic foot issues).  For a long hike to the stand, I wear regular ankle socks and tennis shoes (dedicated for huntin').  When I get in the stand and my feet start to chill, I change everything to my wool huntin' socks and insulated boots.  The tenny's and cotton socks go in the zip lock bag and into the back pack till I get back to the truck.  Since I started doing that, I never have problems with my feet getting cold (and achy).  

One pair of wool sock and don't lace the boots up too snug.  Tight laces reduces the blood flow if you're just sitting on stand.  Wiggle room in the boot is important!  Forgot to mention, I make sure and dry my feet with the cotton socks before I put on the wools.

I pretty much do the same with layers of clothing.  I try to walk in with as little on as possible.  Then as I start cooling down, I'll add layers.  Cuts down on the sweat while going in surprisingly well.  The additional layers are kept in the bag on my back.  

Totin' a load?  You bet!  And worth it for me, especially when sitting on stand from sun up to sun down.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Dec 22, 2015)

The artic shield booties work, worth every penny!!


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Dec 22, 2015)

I walk a lot most of the time.  I wear the Danner 16" Canadians (600 gr thinsulate).  For socks it is a thin polypropolene liner, a very thin pair of nylon socks (Ugly multi colored/striped green socks I ordered off the NWTF website about 8 years ago which I think Jody Hawk may have mentioned on this forum), a thick pair of merino wool socks.  This is all I ever wear and sometimes my feel get a little cool but hardly ever that painful numbness I had 20+ years ago.  Big key is not to have your boot too tight/snug where your feet / toes can't move.  If walking in mountainous terrain, your boot must be tightened normally so you don't wear blisters.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Dec 28, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> I use "darn tough socks" you can find them on amazon for around$18 a pair. They are well worth the price.



X2 best socks made.  That's all I wear year around.  Pricey but have a lifetime warranty.  Wear a light pair to the stand and put a heavier boot sock on when you get there. I rarely hunt in insulated boots but then again I don't usually have a problem with cold feet.


----------



## antiguoRojo3 (Dec 29, 2015)

I prefer the Cabela's Instinct socks.


----------



## 1776Flintlock (Jan 11, 2016)

I found if your boots are too tight the socks won't help. I get at least a size larger boot for my feet and some thick Cabelas socks. Foot restriction causes more cold feet. Since I switched to bigger boots with good socks I can withstand cold well. For extreme cold I get those disposable foot warmers similar to the company that makes the hand warmers. They don't last long and can slip in the boot but good enough for a 1/2day hunt and out in new ones if you go out for the 2nd half of the day


----------



## 4togo (Jan 13, 2016)

Carhartt makes some really warm wool socks.


----------

